# Any use for an HR10-250 and an SD-DVR80?



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I have an HR10-250 and an SD-DVR80 sitting unused in my basement. I only have 2 TVs in my house and have an HR21 on each of them. No immediate plans to add more TVs, and if and when I do, I'd want a current receiver for them and not these outdated models.

My question is: should I just take these to an electronics recycling center and be done with it? Or could someone here on the site get some use out of them?

I'm not a big techie, so I wouldn't really be able to crack them open and harvest any of the parts for some other use. My wife is really pushing me to do something with them. Thanks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

They still have some value on eBay, especially the HR10-250. Not much, though.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

If I sold them on eBay, what about the access cards? Do I include those or do I destroy them to protect personal data and then the new owner would get new access cards?


----------



## mikehoff99 (Jan 24, 2006)

If you want to find a home for them, let me know...I have basic recievers in both of my sons rooms, would be nice to use the dvr end of it so we can record shows for them. the mpeg2 (high def) part is going away soon from this unit...alot gone already, and they dont have high def tv's anyway.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> If I sold them on eBay, what about the access cards? Do I include those or do I destroy them to protect personal data and then the new owner would get new access cards?


DirecTV required me to pay $20. for a new access card.Then I had to send the old card that came with the unit back to the DirecTV access card department.If you send the card don't list it in your ad or EBay can pull your ad(your not supposed to sell a used DirecTV access card).If fact I'm sure you could send it back.

Also you will want to post the receiver ID # with your ad so a prospective buyer can check with DirecTV to make sure nothing is owed to pay on that receiver with DirecTV and to make sure it's owned.


----------

